
Google removed 813 creepware apps from the Android Play Store - JesseJon
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-removed-813-creepware-apps-from-the-android-play-store/
======
intopieces
Why were they permitted to begin with?

~~~
paulryanrogers
Play store is a fail-open system. When nothing naughty is detected it assumes
all is well. Apple appears to lean closer to fail-closed, with QA having to
prove it's safe. And they likely have more human review.

~~~
intopieces
>When nothing naughty is detected it assumes all is well.

This is the root of my question: I would presume that Google would have better
systems than it appears to have to detect apps that violate their policies.
Otherwise, why have them?

I understand that Android is more open as a platform, including the ability to
side load your own apps. But I think they deserve criticism for not protecting
their users from this "Creepware". It's one thing to download some APK from a
website; it's entirely another to have it provided to you by a company you
should be able to trust.

~~~
paulryanrogers
Play store allows apps to download code. Since their checks can themselves be
detected by malicious submitters clean code can be sent to Google and bad code
to victims.

Edit: removed confusing 'they'

